# Digigrade Stilts



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

That is very interesting, Ive seen a few of this lady's videos and I like her! She's funny to listen to and she's got some great ideas. But I want to thank you for posting this as I will be using this design for a demon costume for this new years!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I used these for my gargoyle costume this year, and I think they really made the piece!

It was way more impressive to see a 7 + foot gargoyle than a 5'10" one!


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

I went for width on my gargoyle costume.
















I could run on all fours, but If I couldnt I would definitely want stilts. Ive made a few stilt gargoyles, I guess digitigrade stilts is the next step.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

*digitigrade gargoyle*

Nice idea with the 4 legged gargoyle. 

You can download a digitigrade how-to from Lulu for free:
http://www.lulu.com/product/file-do...gContext=search_results/search_shelf/center/1

This is how my stilts were incorporated:


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome, looks great! You look like the boss/owner of my gargoyle!


----------

